# A Snake on the Trail!!!!



## alexb618 (Apr 28, 2006)

I will keep this short.

In Australia it is time for the snakes to be sleeping (its coming up to winter). Out on our casual 15km ride on saturday things were going well. I had not died on the 1st big climb and both bikes were working as they should, no punctures etc.

about 1/2 way around the loop we had planned we are barreling down a medium sized hill at about 40km/h... i see my friend in front of me make a very erratic move to the right and i figure he is just trying to avoid that branch on the trail

OH NO THE BRANCH IS MOVING!

it is a red belly black snake. quite a common snake in these parts but still extremely dangerous. it is all reared up like a cobra and is striking and wiggling around. in the space of about 2 seconds i have considered jumping over it, rolling straight over it, going around either side, stopping, and the consequences of crashing near the thing. i am genuinely scared at this point, we are in quite an isolated area with no 4wd access or mobile phone coverage.

anyway i went around it (almost washed out the front wheel!) and got to the bottom of this hill where my mate was waiting. he was as white as a ghost. i required a change of underwear. nothing more was said about the incident after he muttered 'lets get out of here'

in hindsight i am having a good laugh about the whole thing! who else has snake/wildlife stories?


----------



## NoTreadOnMe (Feb 4, 2006)

Oh My God! A Wild Animal In The Wilderness. Call The Press!!!!


----------



## alexb618 (Apr 28, 2006)

stop being so miserable


----------



## driftwood (Aug 13, 2005)

Timber Rattler, Dupont State Forest, NC


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

I ran over one last week. He didn't seem to be hurt too bad, but I came around a corner and the snake was unavoidable (snakes camoflauge well). 

Kind of funny, this weekend my friend Paul brought a 5 foot bull-snake (same kind I ran over) to the trailhead. He was re-locating it, but it was a little odd to see him walking up with a big snake when I was getting my gear out for the ride. 

I see a few rattlers around here in Arizona, but I live at an elevation where we don't have nearly as many as in the lower areas. I wouldn't want to have "mostly poisonous" snakes like down in Aus.


----------



## whataboutben (Oct 6, 2005)

Yeah red-bellies are cranky mongrels. Just avoid the browns as much as you can. Or go faster.


----------



## Rootberry (Jul 27, 2005)

I've passed several timber rattlers and once a very pissed off cottonmouth. I've always loved herps though, so it's never bothered me.


----------



## Rebus (Jun 11, 2004)

I almost ran over a big freakin' rattler out at Devil's Backbone in Loveland, CO, last summer. I came around a corner, saw it almost too late, and tried to swing around it on a very narrow trail. Luckily he pulled his head back before I crushed it, and luckily I was going fast enough that he didn't nail me, because he wasn't pulling his head back to move. He was preparing a strike, and almost nailed my back tire.

Earlier in the year, I was riding on the St Vrain Greenway in Longmont with my kid, and I pulled over and put my foot down in the grass, right on top of a 4 ft long bull snake. He tried to wrap around my ankle, but I kicked loose pretty quick. I know they are nearly harmless, but it still scared the heck out of me. Snakes are my El Guapo.


----------



## Martin.au (Jan 1, 2006)

loadedcarp said:


> I almost ran over a big freakin' rattler out at Devil's Backbone in Loveland, CO, last summer. I came around a corner, saw it almost too late, and tried to swing around it on a very narrow trail. Luckily he pulled his head back before I crushed it, and luckily I was going fast enough that he didn't nail me, because he wasn't pulling his head back to move. He was preparing a strike, and almost nailed my back tire.
> 
> Earlier in the year, I was riding on the St Vrain Greenway in Longmont with my kid, and I pulled over and put my foot down in the grass, right on top of a 4 ft long bull snake. He tried to wrap around my ankle, but I kicked loose pretty quick. I know they are nearly harmless, but it still scared the heck out of me. Snakes are my El Guapo.


Lol, imagine the mess if it did manage to sink it's teeth into your back tyre. I think you'd be cleaning rattler out of your drive train for days.


----------



## kev0153 (Sep 2, 2004)

Good thing it wasn't a whip snake.


----------



## mtbbill (Dec 31, 2003)

alexb618 said:


> I will keep this short.
> 
> who else has snake/wildlife stories?


*Older footage that has been posted here before, but here is a rattler Miles Todd and I came across out at Flightline in Carlsbad a couple of years ago. FYI, we were not messing with the snake for S&Gs. We were gettting the snake away from the trail in case somebody else came by and decided to kill it. 

Right Click to download the PG-13 (for profanity) rated video that is 10MB in size.

NOTE: Objects are further away than they appear  *


----------



## danoalb (Dec 19, 2005)

*Well*



loadedcarp said:


> I almost ran over a big freakin' rattler out at Devil's Backbone in Loveland, CO, last summer. I came around a corner, saw it almost too late, and tried to swing around it on a very narrow trail. Luckily he pulled his head back before I crushed it, and luckily I was going fast enough that he didn't nail me, because he wasn't pulling his head back to move. He was preparing a strike, and almost nailed my back tire.
> 
> Earlier in the year, I was riding on the St Vrain Greenway in Longmont with my kid, and I pulled over and put my foot down in the grass, right on top of a 4 ft long bull snake. He tried to wrap around my ankle, but I kicked loose pretty quick. I know they are nearly harmless, but it still scared the heck out of me. Snakes are my El Guapo.


I guess that would have been the TRUE SNAKE BITE FLAT.


----------



## Rebus (Jun 11, 2004)

mtbbill said:


> *Older footage that has been posted here before, but here is a rattler Miles Todd and I came across out at Flightline in Carlsbad a couple of years ago. FYI, we were not messing with the snake for S&Gs. We were gettting the snake away from the trail in case somebody else came by and decided to kill it.
> 
> Right Click to download the PG-13 (for profanity) rated video that is 10MB in size.
> 
> NOTE: Objects are further away than they appear *


Still not far enough away for me. Wow, that was a big snake! I love the "poke it with a stick" mentality. You guys are crazy.



danoalb said:


> I guess that would have been the TRUE SNAKE BITE FLAT.


Good call!


----------



## EMFC (Aug 22, 2004)

*Rattlesnakes*

I seem to run into rattlesnakes everytime I ride lately. Two yesterday, one the day before and two last Wednesday. Last Wednesday, the biggest of the 4, would not move off the trail. Fianlly after about 5 minutes he gave up and went off the trail, as I was passing where he entered the brush he started to rattle, I almost crapped myself.


----------



## mateoway (Aug 24, 2004)

*this time of year*

they're everywhere


----------



## 9.8m/s/s (Sep 26, 2005)

That'll teach you to ride in the second position. Be the one to startle the wildlife, not the one to reap the consequences.


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

I've had a few recent encounters. 
Pesky and stuburn little varmints....eh!


----------



## tootall (May 23, 2005)

I was in a race this Sunday and ran over about a 5 ft. snake, didn't see it 'til I was right on top of it. I couldn't tell what kind it was, I passed it pretty quickly. There was a guy less than a minute behind me or so, and in the section of trail we're on, it is very winding so I could see him every once in a while. I almost told him about the snake, but didn't. I figured without knowing it was there he would just run over it and be past it pretty quick like I did. I thought if I told him, he might freak out and not want to pass by, if he was afraid of snakes like that. I hope that was the right thing to do....


----------



## pacman (Jan 16, 2004)

Exploring alone, I was cruising nicely down a backcountry singletrack carved into a steep slope. I shouldn't say carved since was very loose. There was some tall green grass (Springtime) that blocked the view of the dirt on the uphill (left) side unless you were right on top of something. That something was one h3ll of a surprise, suddenly I heard, then saw, the biggest (black, timber?) rattler I had ever seen and he was coiled, rattling, and ready to strike. My instincts said that it was too late to stop, if I stopped I'd have the snake on my left side and nothing on my right side - literally nothing.
Luckily I was in my platform pedal phase and raised my feet to the handlebars and kept going. As I went past I saw a blur as the snake went for my crank arm! The lesson from that was to have a buddy with you, a perfect day can turn into a disaster.


----------



## Enel (Mar 23, 2004)

Mojave Rattler in Vegas:










Yes, snakes camouflage well.


----------



## YuriB (Jan 12, 2004)

almost ran over this guy last week. not sure who was more suprised.
ok
i was


----------



## revrnd (Aug 13, 2004)

In my part of Ontario all I see are garter snakes. Mind you along Georgian Bay the Massasauga Rattler is found.


----------



## konacoffee (Aug 14, 2005)

Almost ran over this guy earlier today.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

For the person who said, "Oh my god a wild animal in the wilderness, stop the presses", I wonder if you have any idea how careful Australians are in regards to snakes. Unless you know otherwise, you have to assume every snake there can kill you (in Tasmania, every one can). A red belly blacksnake is not to be trifled with. Snakes in Oz are very dangerous.

I had two encounters with brown snakes (rated 2cd most deadly), nearly stepped on one in the rain, about 6" away, couldn't see it as it was getting dark and it's camouflage was oustanding. Another time I actually did step on a brown snake, not hard, but I made contact with my foot and rolled it over. I had been walking for ten miles watching my steps (when hiking there, you need to keep an eye out for them on the trails) and joined the road for 500 yards, naturally I stopped watching and somehow, made contact with a it sunning itself smack dab in the middle of the road. Just about peed in my pants when I saw that. Had I been bitten, it was a long way to go for help.

Later on, I ran over a brown snake in my car. I felt bad about it. The locals thought it odd to feel that way. To me, it's a living thing trying to keep on living and I put a stop to that, however accidentally.

Penguin


----------



## alexb618 (Apr 28, 2006)

yes penguin i am glad you understand about snakes in australia

it seems (by the photos/videos/comments) in the USA you would not be overly concerned about getting up close to them, but you and i know that down here if you see a snake, you get as far away from it as possible!

as you said, if you see a snake here, chances are it can kill you


----------



## BillT (Dec 24, 2003)

I ran into this guy (heard him before I saw him) at Bootleg Canyon in Nevada on Sunday:


----------



## ryan.cycle (Feb 15, 2006)

so I've never actually had an encounter with a venomous snake.... there aren't too many here in the midwest and while I was living in Texas, I never came across any oddly enough. 

I'm planning a trip to N.C. next month by myself for some camping and riding. any recommendations on what to do if I do encounter any?


----------



## cbuchanan (May 18, 2004)

pinguwin said:


> Later on, I ran over a brown snake in my car. I felt bad about it. The locals thought it odd to feel that way. To me, it's a living thing trying to keep on living and I put a stop to that, however accidentally.
> 
> Penguin


The only snakes that I have ever come across during a ride are garter snakes here in the MidWest US. I actually hopped over one on the trail a couple of weeks ago and on my way back through it was still there sunning itself.

Coming acrossed a venomous snake would definately be a bit odd...for me.

I feel the same way about stopping their life when they were just there minding their own.


----------



## GuruAtma (May 17, 2004)

It does seem curious how many people encounter deadly snakes then stop, get off their bikes, whip out a camera, and take a picture. Maybe you have a strong zoom lens?

The one time I bunny hopped a rattle snake, I just wanted to keep going as fast as possible.


----------



## ajoc_prez (Jan 19, 2004)

All these close encounters, but has anybody ever been bitten? Always wondered WTF I would do if I got snagged by one when I'm miles from the trailhead? That'd suck, and seems like pedaling out would only make things worse since you'd be running the venom thru your system. WTF do you do in that situation?


----------



## Rebus (Jun 11, 2004)

BillT said:


> I ran into this guy (heard him before I saw him) at Bootleg Canyon in Nevada on Sunday:


Now THAT'S a seriously pissed off snake. I hope that you took this using a high-powered zoom lens from about a half-mile away.

Sorry, I'm a wuss when it comes to snakes.


----------



## B.Howard (Sep 1, 2005)

ajoc_prez said:


> All these close encounters, but has anybody ever been bitten? Always wondered WTF I would do if I got snagged by one when I'm miles from the trailhead? That'd suck, and seems like pedaling out would only make things worse since you'd be running the venom thru your system. WTF do you do in that situation?


In the iTunes podcast directory, you can get the Discovery Channel podcast, which has a really excellent 30-minute program on how various people have survived venomous snake bites. The narrator's voice is a bit funny... sort of like the announcer in the trailer for any summer blockbuster film, but the content is interesting and makes up for the cheesy-ness.

Cheers,

B

This link might get you there. It's called "Anatomy of a Snakebite": http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewPodcast?id=81704380&s=143441


----------



## mcd (Jan 12, 2004)

alexb618 said:


> yes penguin i am glad you understand about snakes in australia
> 
> it seems (by the photos/videos/comments) in the USA you would not be overly concerned about getting up close to them, but you and i know that down here if you see a snake, you get as far away from it as possible!
> 
> as you said, if you see a snake here, chances are it can kill you


last week in NC...no danger here, just pulled the lazy bastid off the trail he was sunning on.

I lived in Australia for a year and when we moved into our flat the landlord thought it nice to hand us a flyer with pictures to identify the dangerous snakes and spiders that were native to the area...it was like 4 pages long! it would be easier to show pictures of the 1 or 2 that aren't deadly...


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

You people are crazy. I don't stick around long enough to take pictures and have tea and crumpets with the snakes around here. Some of them are fast enough to get to you with a quickness if they were so inclined.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Holy effing sh*t does this thread ever give me the heeby jeebies. As a lifetime east coaster I've always thought it would be really cool to live in the desert for a while, and ride all the places you see pics of in the mags. Now I'm feeling a little less dreamy about the desert.



mcd said:


> ...when we moved into our flat the landlord thought it nice to hand us a flyer with pictures to identify the dangerous snakes and spiders that were native to the area...it was like 4 pages long! it would be easier to show pictures of the 1 or 2 that aren't deadly...


Ha! After I read and laughed at this post I realized how wound up and tense I was getting looking at pics of scary snakes. Geez. Poisonous creatures freak me out.


----------



## EMFC (Aug 22, 2004)

*More snakes*

OK this snake thing is starting to wear on me! Today I I came across a rattlesnake and two, I assume were garter snakes, one of which I ran over. Can I just have one ride without them? I am paraniod that I am going to come across another one the entire time I ride.


----------



## BillT (Dec 24, 2003)

loadedcarp said:


> Now THAT'S a seriously pissed off snake. I hope that you took this using a high-powered zoom lens from about a half-mile away.
> 
> Sorry, I'm a wuss when it comes to snakes.


So am I! I nearly went OTB when I heard the snake (would have landed on him if I did) and backed up as quickly as possible. I took the picture from about 10 feet away and used my camera's whopping 2x zoom to make myself look braver than I actually was. I tossed (not hitting him, just trying to get him to move) pebbles at him for several minutes trying to get him leave the side of the trail as I wasn't going to pass as long as he was there. He eventually relented and slowly moved off into the bushes rattling the entire way.


----------



## KDS (Apr 29, 2004)

*How about a Copperhead?*

Here's a pic of a cute little guy I saw next to the trail in NC(Itusi Trail, Lake Norman State Park). Very common in NC


----------



## Jwiffle (Jan 26, 2004)

pinguwin said:


> For the person who said, "Oh my god a wild animal in the wilderness, stop the presses", I wonder if you have any idea how careful Australians are in regards to snakes. Unless you know otherwise, you have to assume every snake there can kill you (in Tasmania, every one can). A red belly blacksnake is not to be trifled with. Snakes in Oz are very dangerous.
> Penguin


Snakes in Africa are quite dangerous, too. I had a friend from Africa, and while out one day, we just happened to stop in a pet store. Knowing he was terrified of snakes (rightfully so where he is from), I pointed out boa in an aquarium. He looked at it with interest--that is, until it moved. Then he jumped back and said, "you mean it's alive?" He couldn't believe anyone would actually keep a snake as a pet. Of course, when the snake you are most accustomed to seeing is a black mamba, you just don't become to partial to them.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Jwiffle said:


> I had a friend from Africa... He couldn't believe anyone would actually keep a snake as a pet.


I've heard that some travellers in Africa bring along a rubber snake and put it on their packs in their rooms as people in those areas are quite and rightfully scared of them and it doesn't occur to them that they could be fake.

I was hiking in Papua New Guinea when a 3 foot long poisonous snake was seen 7-8 feet away on the other side of the trail. The snake was obviously far enough away to be no threat but my tough and burly guide nearly ran me over. The guide said that locals want absolutely nothing to do with snakes, so I doubt he would have been ok with stopping for a picture like so many mtb'rs have done.

I'm sure that Ozzies can share stories of people being bitten by the extremely dangerous brown snake in the suburbs of Brisbane or Sydney. Those things love leaf litter.

'Guin


----------



## bike_freak (Dec 24, 2003)

Being in Sydney - there is always the fear of either being bitten by a snake or a spider. I have seen most of the deadly snakes up close (and by accident), and each time i pretty much **** myself. I have plenty of riding buddies that aren't afraid of snakes - it is most likely just stupidity. 

Ahh.. picture time! *note.. none of these photos are mine, take off the web*


----------



## bike_freak (Dec 24, 2003)

And 2 more.. 

So where the bloody hell are you? :yikes:


----------



## Martin.au (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm a surveyor in Australia. I'll never wear shorts or light pants while surveying, especially in scrubby grassy areas. My normal garb is decent boots, heavy pants and I don't tread lightly. Most snakes will get out of your way if they hear you coming. There are always the odd exceptions.

Most Australian poisonous snakes have small fangs so sturdy long pants and boots is useful for protection. I haven't trodden on one, but I've come very close a few times. Twice I got this close to putting my foot on them.
|---------------------------------------|


When I'm on my bike I just hope I'm going fast enough that if I hit a snake it doesn't hit me. It's welcome to take a stab at the bike though.


----------



## mcoccia (May 7, 2004)

I'm also from Australia and my usual mid week XC ride is on singletrack next to a river. During summer I would see a tiger snake or brown snake on virtually every ride.

Last year I was getting freaked by the snakes and would be on the constant lookout for them when riding. What I would really like would be a pair of snake bite proof socks. I'd even happily wear knee high socks if they stopped a snakes fangs. Is there anything like this available? Is the stuff they make bullet proof vests from light enough to make socks or is any other fabric suitable?

By the way the aussie snakes may be dangerous but they don't look as scary as some of the US based snakes shown in the earlier posts.


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

mcoccia said:


> Last year I was getting freaked by the snakes and would be on the constant lookout for them when riding. What I would really like would be a pair of snake bite proof socks. I'd even happily wear knee high socks if they stopped a snakes fangs. Is there anything like this available? Is the stuff they make bullet proof vests from light enough to make socks or is any other fabric suitable?


Put some cleats on these and you're all set.... 










Standard footwear for me in the woods when I can't see where I'm putting my feet.


----------



## Jorgemonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

I've seen a few snakes while out riding, saw a baby California Mtn King Snake out in Santa Cruz, CA last weekend. It was probably about 8 in long. The worst encounter I had was my buddies and me were filming each other riding a technical section of the trail, and a pretty good sized rattlesnake coils up in the middle of the trail. So of course I slowly back up, and it starts to slither towards me! I end up taking my bike and making motions like I'm going to throw the bike it at, and it back ups and slithers off into the grass. Then a few minutes later I get to another section of the trail after making a switchback turn and either the same snake or a different one is coiled up off to the side of the trail waiting for me to pass him. This snake got a rock to the head.

Other than the poisonous ones, I love snakes 

Dude, these smilies rock!

:23:


----------



## bmateo (Jan 13, 2004)

driftwood said:


> Timber Rattler, Dupont State Forest, NC


Timber Rattler, top of Black Mountain in Pisgah (also in NC, near Dupont...), April, 2003 Funny story.

The last few hundred feet of climbing on Black Mt is a miserable hike-a-bike, one of the worst in all of PNF, in my opinion. It concludes at one of the most beautiful panaramic views around.

We made the climb, I was dying from the push. Everyone else was fiddling with a buddies malfunctioning Hydro Brake (before an awesome descent!!!) so I went around the corner to pee. First I was going to pee off the view, which is also a big cliff, but quickly realized the wind in my face would make that a messy proposition, so (parts-in-hand) I waddled over to a bush and started peeing. About that time my buddies all heard me scream a really scary scream. They came running, presumably in hopes of seeing me in time to catch the splatter, a few hundred feet below. I had not fallen, but out of the corner of my eye, I had caught a glimps of something right where I was peeing. Still peeing I gave a second look and realized it was a dark Timber Rattler and I litterally jumped out of my skin!!!! It was early April, and still pretty cold (and deep), so I assume that is why the snake did not strike, he was pretty lathargic.

WE all went back to look from a safer distance, and it was a definitely a timber rattler.

Then I heard all the jokes about "Doctor says you're gonna die". They laughed, I was still pretty wigged out about the prospect of getting bit on the pecker by an angry Rattler.

We got back on the bikes for the sweet descent on 9"-wide singlegrack.... Fast stuff...

I must have still been distracted, as I only made it far enough to get to full speed, then put a tire on the down-side of the bench cut. I overcompensated when trying to get back on the trail and went over the bars. The only injury I recieved was a long gash from below my knee, to above my ankle, where I had raked the brake leaver as I disembarked on my superman voyage. My buds heard the comotion, and came over to find me laying about 30 linear feet (20 vertical feet) below the trail, laughing my ass off....

I got back on the bike, and made it down the 2000+ foot descent. I still laugh about it, and I can still see that snake like it's right in front of me.


----------



## Duncan! (Jan 15, 2004)

Crikey!

Sorry, couldn't resist ... isn't that what all Aussies say when they see a reptile? Or is that twerp Steve Irwin a one-off? D.


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

KDS said:


> Here's a pic of a cute little guy I saw next to the trail in NC(Itusi Trail, Lake Norman State Park). Very common in NC
> View attachment 163060


Are you sure of your identification there. That looks nothing like the copperheads down here. The coloration and scale patterns seem wrong...


----------



## bmateo (Jan 13, 2004)

lucifer said:


> Are you sure of your identification there. That looks nothing like the copperheads down here. The coloration and scale patterns seem wrong...


I agree with that. I don't think that's a copperhead.


----------



## Braunstein Freres (Nov 2, 2004)

evilbike said:


> Holy effing sh*t does this thread ever give me the heeby jeebies. As a lifetime east coaster I've always thought it would be really cool to live in the desert for a while, and ride all the places you see pics of in the mags. Now I'm feeling a little less dreamy about the desert.
> 
> I hear ya buddy-they freak me right out too. I was fly fishing at the cottage last year in central Mass right on the border of NH and in a remote part of the lake I found a 4 foot skin stuck in the damn. Thing was fricken huge as far as I'm concerned! Prob just a water snake or rat snake but every timeI felt a tug at the line I was checking the water around it to make sure some monsterous water viper didn't have my fly! I haven't been in the water since either and now I carry a knife so I can cut the line if I have to! Ya, I'm a baby-and I'm really missing snorkeling too! Damn but do those things get in my head.


----------



## trailbrain (Feb 22, 2005)

Here in Texas my dad always used to tell me "the only good snake is a dead snake". He never hesitated to go in the house and get his 410 shotgun if he spotted any on the property. Sometimes a shovel worked too.


----------



## alexb618 (Apr 28, 2006)

on my most recent ride i had to stop twice. once for 3 emus that just stood in the middle of the trail and stared at me (they scared me to death, i have no idea if they attack or not though) as i rode toward them at a great rate of knots. i stopped and clapped my hands and made noises generally looked like an idiot until they moved away.

same thing about 10 minutes later with a couple of kangaroos, they usually hear you coming and get out of there pretty quickly but these were angry kangaroos that did not want to move - the same 'i look stupid' technique got them moving as well

STREWTH


----------



## Tacoma4.0 (Dec 2, 2005)

*A couple ..*

1. Ten years ago I was on a ride at Noble Canyon in SOCAL. Hot day around noon we come bombing around a sweeping switchback near Devils Backbone alasudden' Carl comes to a screaching stop...down the trail maybe 20 yards was a mountain lion, laying in the shadows of Manzinita gnawing on a possum or squirl or something. She spooked and jumped up, gave us a little snarl. Then she grabbed her grub and climbed up the cliff behind her. It was like 30 feet at a 60deg angle all scraggly and loose rock. She went up it like climbing stairs.Now .we are basicly 2/3 of the way down the canyon. No chance of going back up so we waited. Figured as long as she was eating she wasn't hunting (us). After a while we went on. We for sure sprinted past where she was...

2. Night riding with a posse' at Lake Hodges in SOCAL. I am riding 3rd in line and we are hauling a$$... suddenly there is a shadow above and to the right of me and then BLAM! Something hits my in the face/helmet and I go down fast and hard. I sit up a bit dazed and winded. I take my lid off and there are feathers all in the vents and my hair. WTF? Then I hear something flopping around in the grass a few feet behind me. I crawl over and find a large owl, dazed and winded laying there. Apparantly it was swooping through my light beam going after bugs and misjudged his egress angle and hit me. Man it was like I got hit with a base ball bat! My neck was tweaked for weeks. Glad for the lid!


----------



## slick51 (May 6, 2006)

Several years ago my wife and i were riding on our local trails here in north central new mexico. Toward the end of a long gradual climb we rode upon two rattle snakes mating. In coitus, or maybe prior to, they coil around and support each other and raise their heads and upper snake bodies straight up. They quiver for a while there then fall over and repeat, oblivious all around them. After viewing for a few minutes off we were. Something about alexb's orig message is troubling ... what kind of mtbr wears panties? Is that an ausey thing?


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

alexb618 said:


> a couple of kangaroos...that did not want to move


I spent seven months in Oz and had this happen to me also. Three eastern Gray 'roos, which stand five feet (1.6m) tall, settled down in front of me and didn't move. A wild kangaroo is *not *to be treated casuallly. They aren't agressive, but you wouldn't approach one as they are very strong and have a nasty nail on each foot. I had to wait for them to decide to move.

In the upper midwest, the dumbest and most dangerous animal by far are humans. Bears aren't a threat, but the second most scary are skunks. We came around a corner on a trail once and there was a skunk with it's business end pointing at me with it's tail raised (a warning it's about to spray). The tail went down and we backed off. Moving back triggered the tail back up again, so we froze and waited until it lowered it's tail and ambled off.

A bite from an Ozzie taipan snake is deadly, but getting a good solid spraying by a skunk will make wish you were dead.

'Guin


----------



## phatr32 (Jun 24, 2005)

stoopid australia and our snakes/spiders

i hate the bloody things, i saw a snake once (only once) and i shat my pants.

although, when the time of year come round, we get pletny of redbacks running around out side of our house, time to spray i think?

i hate bugs and snakes but love the out doors?????

steve


----------



## alexb618 (Apr 28, 2006)

slick51 said:


> Something about alexb's orig message is troubling ... what kind of mtbr wears panties? Is that an ausey thing?


i was actually wearing depends at the time

lucky!


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

I was dove hunting a few years ago and felt something hit the bottom of my boot as I lifted it to take a step. I looked back, and right in my footprint was a diamond back. Bastard had struck the bottom of my boot. Lucky for me. I guess I had it comming. I did step on the guy. They do taste good if you maranade them in milk, overnight before deep frying them. :cornut:


----------



## paddlefoot64 (Jun 5, 2004)

The NC snake above that is called a "Copperhead", is really an Eastern Garter snake. Harmless, unless you die of fright.


----------



## optimator (Nov 26, 2005)

*Gopher Snakes*

Here's the last snakes I came across on the trail. They're gopher snakes or sometimes called blow snakes because they make a loud hissing sound.

Obviously these two snakes had business of their own to attend to.

We saw them on the Three Amigos trail north of Vernal, Utah.


----------



## downhillazilla (Feb 14, 2005)

I am not too sure that that was a copperhead either...does not really have the pit viper body, and the head is oddly elongated. ALL North American poisonous snakes have a triangular shaped head(and I mean really triangular). I may not be perfect on my reptilian id's. however, I am from pretty close to that area, and that is not the coloration that I have ever seen either. 

Poisonous snakes don't wanna bite you either...just don't wanna get stepped on. I have never had a bad experience with a TO'd venomous reptile. Though I have been startled by almost stepping on one. Pretty much the only way they will attack is if they are attacked (IE stepped on etc.).

Also, the larger the poisonous snake, the less chance of being deadly. At least N American vipers. The reason is that a younger snake (<12") don't have ability to regulate how much venom is transmitted into the victim. So....as long as their fangs are in ya, they keep pumping venom in. Older vipers are much more able to control the release of their toxins, and therefore tend to be much less dangerous than the babies. 

Nothing like a nasty rattle to scare the bejesus out of you though.


----------



## Enel (Mar 23, 2004)

*Just one more photo*

Arizona Mountain king snake

Found in the road on the way home from work (biking of course)


----------



## paddlefoot64 (Jun 5, 2004)

I did not have the camera with me. Wish I did. On Saturday, May 20th, we had to stop twice on the trail to either move or avoid two Eastern Diamond Back rattlers. The first, a 5-6 ft., would not budge from the trail and had to be pushed off to the side so we could pass. The lead rider, in both cases, almost hit the snakes. For once, being old and slow, paid off.


----------



## danolator (May 25, 2006)

*Black Rat Snake*

I was climbing a fairly steep section on one of our local trails, turned back on a switch and ran right over a 4.5 foot black rat snake. I am not afraid of snakes so I stopped the bike and went to see if the snake was ok. I coiled up and then my heart rate monitor started beeping! Guess I'm more afraid than I thought!!! Anyway, the snake was ok.


----------



## Prexus2005 (Mar 18, 2005)

That baby Arizona Mountain King Snake is cool! Love that bright orange/black striation.

Not sure how poisonous it is... but I'd be worried it might freak out and bite joo through the gloves.

Did you end up keeping it as a pet? =)

Phil.


----------



## trailbrain (Feb 22, 2005)

Enel said:


> Arizona Mountain king snake
> 
> Found in the road on the way home from work (biking of course)


OT - What kind of gloves are those?


----------



## Judd97 (Jun 6, 2005)

Prexus2005 said:


> That baby Arizona Mountain King Snake is cool! Love that bright orange/black striation.
> 
> Not sure how poisonous it is... but I'd be worried it might freak out and bite joo through the gloves.
> 
> ...


King snakes aren't poisonous at all 

I saw a nice shedding brown water snake the other day...


----------

